# flights ???



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anybody tell me if it's better to book flights from the UK to Lisbon with Easyjet for next July now at the prices shown or wait a bit longer. I know that with Ryanair coming to Spain, the prices tend to start off quite high, then go down before they start to rise again nearer the time. Our family want to come and visit us in our new home in Portugal and we're undecided whether to book now or wait??? Again , thank you for your input. Or, are there any other cheap flights from Manchester or Liverpool that come to Lisbon.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Last year our son got a better deal with TAP Manchester to Lisbon with car hire than Ryanair Liv to Porto, Ryanair seem to have woken up a little bit with some reduction in charges and luggage.

Generally with cheap flights you need to be as flexible as possible and travel in Portugal is far easier and quicker than UK, so don't discount flights into Porto & Faro especially as it has most UK airports & flights


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Use TAP. If you book now you will get the cheapest prices. They will only start removing their LOWER FARE when the have the correct number of allocated seats to that prices....and that can come around very quickly for that time of year.

REMEMBER with TAP you will not have any add ons.

Sometimes with the Easyjet or Ryanair add ons the cost of the flight is more expensive that TAP or BA!!!


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, the only problem I can see with TAP is that the flight back from Lisbon departs very early, something like 07.30 am which means at the airport aprox 2 hours before, which then means leaving the house at least 2 hours earlier, well 03.30 am is a bit early when there are very small grandchildren involved. You may as well not bother going to bed the night before!!! Also we would be the ones doing the driving agh !!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the price of having guests, if you're transporting them , with modern booking in & bag drop off the 2 hour isn't that set in stone, me I'd make them hire a car


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is also always the option of London where the flights are more frequent. or the option of overnighting at the Holiday Inn express at Lisbon


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

buy it now. the more you wait the more you will have to pay for the tickets

i fly from edinburgh to lisbon by easyjet every summer and i buy my tickets well in advance


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd agree with TAP. I've given up on budget airlines, by the time you tack on all their add-ons, they work out about the same or even more expensive.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

For two years running I have found that the Summer prices for TAP from Gatwick to Porto are considerably cheaper than EasyJet - PLUS free luggage and on board snacks, and no mind numbing 500m check in queues!!

Outside of Summer I have generally found that EasyJet generally have a bit better pices as long as you get in quick as, unless they can't sell the seats on the flight, then the prices go up as time goes on.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for all replies. Our son has booked with Easy jet 20th - 30th July for 4 of them with excellent flight times £630.00 from Liverpool to Lisbon. For the same dates with TAP, the price was no different but the return flight far too early in the morning to be able to get up and get to the airport.


----------

